# what the hell??



## jd1866 (Aug 9, 2002)

Why does my thread keep getting deleted without any notification? I am not asking anything that is already posted. Could someone please tell me why my thread about JTAG keeps getting deleted? I am trying to find out because I want to buy a 721 but if it doesn't have a JTAG with pads I am not going to bother. This is the THIRD post! Any no one has said ANYTHING!!!! Moderator next time you delete my thread can you please let me know as to why? So I don't keep wasting my time on this forum? I figured this would be the best forum for finding out info about the 721.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Why do you need to know the JTAG and EEPROM stuff? Usually the only reason is for people who want to hack. We don't do that here. We pay for our programming legally.


----------



## virtualsmith (Jul 16, 2002)

I am assuming that since your post concerns jtag, which is something used by hackers to hack the programming of the receiver and/or card then that is why these posts are getting deleted. If I am incorrect in what a jtag is and what it is used for, then forgive me. But if I am correct, then you should probably take your inquiries elsewhere. This board is strictly for legal uses of Dish Network PVRs and Dish systems in general. 

I am a fairly recent newbie here of just a couple of months, so I could be wrong but...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hello jd1866, and welcome to DBSTalk.

I haven't seen your posts that were deleted, so I can't say exactly why they were deleted. Please PM me the gist of what your posts were about, and I'll try to help out.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

jd1866

I think you need to read the Forum Rules

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23



> (m) Discussion about hacking into the content of Personal Video Recorders (PVR's) including digital transfer of undecoded programming from the PVR's hard drive to another medium is prohibited. However, discussion about upgrading the hard drive in a PVR is allowed.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes your posts were deleted. Talk of hacking is not allowed here.

Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

jb1866, I'd say you've got a big set of balls to come in here and almost demand a reason for your deleted post. If you tryin to be an outlaw, this isn't the place, nor should it be. With programming at a reasonable price, IMO, I'm still surprised that hacking goes on. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jd1866 (Aug 9, 2002)

But reading the contents of the TSOP or EEPROM is far from hacking. All I want to be able to do is back them up to be honest with you. The thing is that I am a subscriber and I was hit with an ECM (No I did not have any hacking devices in) while using my subbed card, and I called Dish and they said I had to purchase a new receiver. I figured there had to be a way to fix this so I started reading around and figured out how to restore my receiver back to it's original state. I figured if I was going to spend this much money on a receiver I should back up whatever I can with the knowledge I have attained just in case. I should have stated that so that my thread wouldn't get deleted but I figured it wouldn't be such a problem. Now I ask you is this just grounds to ask my question about the JTAG?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I still think that even backing up the EEPROM is hacking. You shouldn't be messing with it. End of story.


----------



## jd1866 (Aug 9, 2002)

How is backing up the EEPROM hacking? I am not altering anything at all. If accessing the EEPROM or TSOP is hacking then accessing the HDD would be considered hacking as well but those posts haven't been deleted. I am sorry for causing a problem in here. But my intentions are strictly LEGAL if you don't believe me then I will stop asking and I will try to find another forum that will anwser my question. It's just like backing up a copy of a CD that you own. It's not illegal it's only illegal if you don't own the CD or you distribute the copy you make.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Its not the same. :nono:


----------

